# Stolen Elk Antlers



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

This was posted on Facebook by the DWR:

Last night, the antlers of a 370 class bull were taken from a hunter's backyard garage in Alpine. The hunter harvested the animal last week on the Junction Valley CWMU. If you hear anything about these antlers, please contact Gary Webb with South Creek Outfitters (Utah Elk and Mule Deer Hunting). His number is 801-836-8411.

There is also a picture of the huge animal and the hunter who took it (and got it stolen).

These thieves need to be caught, and caught fast!


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

They got the antlers back and caught the creep.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thank goodness!!
What a dirt ball.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm so very glad for that! Thanks for the update!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes!! Love it. The scumbag basically stole from the "Natural Treasury"


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Who was the theif?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Were these stolen from a "prominent" alpine taxidermist?


-DallanC


----------



## weissfeldt (Sep 2, 2013)

Glad they were recovered in the end. Hope the guy involved gets punished.


----------

